

Water-lensed eyeglasses offer promise of sight for millions - indiejade
http://www.core77.com/blog/object_culture/brilliant_waterbased_eyeglasses_for_the_masses_no_optician_required_12220.asp
That's just a link to the blurb; here's the full article:  http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2008/dec/22/diy-adjustable-glasses-josh-silver
======
indiejade
That's just a link to a blurb; here's the full article:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2008/dec/22/diy-
adjustable...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2008/dec/22/diy-adjustable-
glasses-josh-silver)

------
mhb
This was news at least 5 years ago. Since my optometrist travels to Nicaragua
every year to help people with their eye problems, I asked him about these
glasses. He wasn't so interested because there are plenty of free glasses
available here that people donate and which they take with them.

Here's the "news" from 2002:
[http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9D07E0DF163AF...](http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9D07E0DF163AF933A25751C1A9649C8B63&n=Top/News/Health/Diseases,%20Conditions,%20and%20Health%20Topics/Eyeglasses&scp=1&sq=josh%20silver%20eyeglasses&st=cse)

------
ojbyrne
At a dollar each pair (from the full article), he could sell them in the
developed world at a massive profit, then use the money to subsidize spreading
them through the developing world. Even if they're not as attractive or usable
as glass lens (and the article doesn't suggest that at all) they'd be
disposable. $20 for glasses I don't have to worry about losing? I'd buy a
pair.

~~~
wayne
$20 glasses? What about $8 glasses ordered online and shipped from Hong Kong?
A friend of mine got these and they're definitely cheaper-feeling than your
typical $130 pair, but at 8 bucks a pop, you can get a whole bunch and you're
bound to like one of 'em:

<http://zennioptical.com>

(I'm not affiliated with them in anyway... just another near-sighted person
happy about cheap glasses)

~~~
kqr2
Some nice blog posts on buying cheap eyeglasses:

<http://www.43folders.com/2007/11/29/adventures-40-eyeglasses>

[http://glassyeyes.blogspot.com/2006/11/from-3mew-
eyeglasses-...](http://glassyeyes.blogspot.com/2006/11/from-3mew-eyeglasses-
stores-are-for.html)

------
ktharavaad
If the image in the article is the actual prototype, the glasses looks pretty
big and the lens seems really thick, therefore:

I think this is simply great because it will help mainstream the "nerds with
big glasses" stereotype.

Also, when you are outside and in the sun and you need a pair of shades, just
pour some coffee into your glasses.

------
swombat
Previously posted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=406277>

------
stevenrace

      It seems the tooling/tech required to make cheap glasses has been around for a while (see link below), however
     is the ability for the end user to adjust his prescription really advantageous in the long run?
    
      Will they evaporate easily in warmer climates, etc..
    

<http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2002/eyeglasses-1218.html> (also has a TED talk
as well IIRC)

------
grouchyOldGuy
Ive bought cheap (under $%) non-prescription reading glasses at a local drug
store. If they retail for five bucks, the wholesale cost is probably half
that, and the cost to produce half again. Why not sell those to the developing
countries? At least regular glasses won't fog up with algae in a short time.
It's a clever idea making water-filled glasses, but how practical is it
really?

~~~
debt
These glasses have adjustable lenses that could fill most prescriptions. Also,
$1 for a pair of glasses isn't affordable in the developing world. I would
assume the wholesale price of the water-lensed glasses is way below $1.

